# URGE ENCONTRAR ADOPTANTES PARA ESTOS PEKEÃOS.SEVILLA(SPAIN)



## FlekyOddish (Jul 31, 2008)

En Sevilla una conejita ha tenido crias y su dueÃ±a esta buscÃ¡ndoles un buen hogar. Son unas preciosidades. AquÃ­ os pongo las fotos q me ha mandado. Es urgente para la dueÃ±a encontrarles un hogar. Son 9, ni mÃ¡s ni menos.


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2008)

What beautiful bunnies!

You wrote your post in spanish and, unfortunately, most of us here speak only English. Mind translating for us? 

Where are these bunnies located and whats their situation? Hope we can help!

Haley


----------



## FlekyOddish (Jul 31, 2008)

OK! I try write this notice in English, but is very bad, IÂ´m sorry 

One rabbit mummy in Seville, Spain, have 9 littles bunnies. :heartbeat:The girl have hurry for found a home for this beautiful bunnies. Is very URGENT!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## FlekyOddish (Jul 31, 2008)

*FlekyOddish wrote: *


> En Sevilla una conejita ha tenido crias y su dueÃ±a esta buscÃ¡ndoles un buen hogar. Son unas preciosidades. AquÃ­ os pongo las fotos q me ha mandado. Es urgente para la dueÃ±a encontrarles un hogar. Son 9, ni mÃ¡s ni menos.





> OK! I try write this notice in English, but is very bad, IÂ´m sorry
> 
> One rabbit mummy in Seville, Spain, have 9 littles bunnies. :heartbeat:The girl have hurry for found a home for this beautiful bunnies. Is very URGENT!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2008)

Your English is very good!

I dont think we have many members in Spain who could help but I will look. I wish these babies were here in the US- they are adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2008)

If you need help with your spanish I can try and help alittle. Im hispanic.:biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Jul 31, 2008)

HOla! Que tal?! Si necesitas alguien que te ayude con traducir palabras solo mandame un mensaje. Me llamo Thanya y soy mexico-americana.  Que lindos conejitos! Suerte!

t.


----------



## FlekyOddish (Aug 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias a [email protected] dos!!! Yo es q hace mucho q no utilimi inglÃ©s, un poco en mi trabajo, pero muy poco. Y me he dado cuenta de que lo estoy olvidando poco a poco 

SÃ­ os querÃ­a preguntar una cosa: cÃ³mo se dice gazapo en inglÃ©s??? No lo he encontrado en ningÃºn diccionario, quizÃ¡s "little rabbit"?

Un abrazo muy fuerte y muchisimas gracias!!!!


----------



## myLoki (Aug 1, 2008)

*Gazapo.... se puede decir "little rabbit" o "baby rabbit" o " kit". Los conejitos bebes se les dicen "kits". Pero los otros terminos son correctos tambien.

t. 



FlekyOddish wrote: *


> SÃ­ os querÃ­a preguntar una cosa: cÃ³mo se dice gazapo en inglÃ©s??? No lo he encontrado en ningÃºn diccionario, quizÃ¡s "little rabbit"?


----------

